# Pen gun or tear gas pen



## greshaa (11 mo ago)

I was given this and I know it's a tear gas pen but also used to shoot .38's out of...I think. Can anyone tell me anything about them. I Yahoo'd it and well...let me say..it is the internet. Just some general stuff. Is it a gun? Does it really shoot bullets? How old is it? Is it worth anything besides showing it off. It's a cool little gun be it tear gas or bullets. Kind of afraid to shoot it first. 




  








Pen 2.jpg




__
greshaa


__
11 mo ago












  








Pen 1.jpg




__
greshaa


__
11 mo ago







I can't tell if these pictures will show

Thanks everyone! I am new to the site but love guns and love info!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

greshaa said:


> I was given this and I know it's a tear gas pen but also used to shoot .38's out of...I think. Can anyone tell me anything about them. I Yahoo'd it and well...let me say..it is the internet. Just some general stuff. Is it a gun? Does it really shoot bullets? How old is it? Is it worth anything besides showing it off. It's a cool little gun be it tear gas or bullets. Kind of afraid to shoot it first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know but from looking at those pictures it doesn't appear that the barrel or breach face would be thick enough to withstand the pressures of a 38 caliber cartridge and solid projectile? It may be 38 caliber but it's only designed to fire a 38 caliber vile filled with tear gas. Typically from a short distance and not designed to penetrate a person's body.

I couldn't tell you what it's worth or age, but under no circumstances should you attempt to fire it with a live round that's intended to penetrate and kill a potential assailant. You may end up blowing a good part of your hand off.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Those used to be sold in comic books and other maganizes for % to 10 dollars as tear gas only


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I believe it would be very dangerous for the shooter if it had a .38 in it. I would definitely NOT shoot it. 
If you are looking in that direction for something to carry- the mace sprayers are fairly good. 
A small pocket gun would be much better.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

As Tony P said, they've been around a while.
I had one years ago and it would only fire a 22 blank cartridge. (as for a starter pistol). The blanks were modified and filled with a substance that would get sprayed out as the 'tear gas' when fired. 
If you are wondering about carrying it for defense, check your local/state laws as they may be outlawed for carry in some areas.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Pepper spray and pens like this are not wise- when in a situation to use rarely are they accurate and little window to hit perp- plus the reports of hitting self in the face is high too


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't carry this. And, I wonder about the legality.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

If it’s a tear gas pen it is virtually worthless,some people are not effected by CS, and I am one of them. Try some gel if you carry any irritant.

And a gun has to be strong in order to stay in one piece. Look at your pen and you can see that it is pretty weak, it’s not much good for anything, except to look menacing.


----------



## bwicmaintenance (9 mo ago)

greshaa said:


> I was given this and I know it's a tear gas pen but also used to shoot .38's out of...I think. Can anyone tell me anything about them. I Yahoo'd it and well...let me say..it is the internet. Just some general stuff. Is it a gun? Does it really shoot bullets? How old is it? Is it worth anything besides showing it off. It's a cool little gun be it tear gas or bullets. Kind of afraid to shoot it first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it actually is a gun. Full fledged gun that shoots a .38 short carriage and not the comic book order "tear gas gun." Yes you could order a legit "gun" as a kid from the comic books in the 1920s that actually shot a projectile with a cartridge. Supposedly Remington had still produced the round for it but I currently can't find any, especially with the shortages on everything. 

Originally designed for the US secret services several companies made them and unfortunately it is near impossible to determine the manufacturer and date. Most likely from the 1920s from a random gun manufacturer. Mine has no markings but appears to look exactly like the one you have. Though yours looks like it was disassembled and improperly reassembled as the pull back finger trigger is supposed to rest in the side position fully cocked, it's not a safety, they didn't think of that kind of thing then. Have it fully gone over by a gunsmith before trying to fire it if you do find ammo. The barrel is plenty thick to hold the power of the lite cartridge that this is. Wear a glove for flash and heat protection.

Also look at the FBI web page they have one in their archive as a 1929 pen gun. These also must be registered as gun legally as it doesn't meet the date requirements and many states it is just illegal to own it at all.


----------

